# Hymer B534s, 644s? Weight and length issues.



## peterthebruce

We had decided to concentrate on getting a B584 as our first m/h after years of caravanning - two of us, wife likes to snooze in the day, larger shower etc. However after a visit yesterday to Deepcar, we were quite impressed by two of their models:
- a 534 - nice lounge at back but smaller, curtain-based shower;
- a 644 - spacious, low double bed at rear but no driver door.
We are now re-thinking layouts and have some questions if you could provide advice:
1. How have people found 534 layout?
2. How important is it to have the larger shower if you are away for a few months abroad with a mix of sites and free-camping?
3. The 534 was upgraded to 3850Kg - how does this affect speed limits abroadetc in practice.
4. The 644 was over 6m (6.88m I think). General advice seems to be to stick to less than 6m if you can - ferries, parking etc. How important do members find it not to exceed the 6m? Would what is only an extra metre at 6.88 make much difference in practice?
5. Not having a driver door might be a problem? Is tihs the case?

Any answers gratefully received as we intend to shell out a fair chunk of cash so we want to get it as right as we can first time!


----------



## ned

*HYmer 534/644*

Hi Peter,

The length issue is ,in my experience, is not worth worrying about. We have a B524 and have had a 584 and a 544 all at differing lengths. We go abroad at least 5 times a year and, touch wood, no one has checked our length, either on the ferries or the tunnel. Yes you have to be a bit careful in the french supermarkets but you do have a 5' overhang which you can just ease over the curbs and we have never not been able to park. If you are worried about showering etc look for a model that has screens on the shower rather than curtains. Some Hymers have swinging walls which seem to work Ok. You will be very lucky to hit on the right layout first time off and many of us get there in the end. The 644 seems a good layout as the rear double bed gives plenty of storage underneath but can you get your bikes in the storage opr will you have to go for foldering bikes to get in. Make a list of what you want and then grade off each layout. Go to 'Reisemobile international' select hymer from the market section and then integratere, then search.

You will get loads of second hand Hymers with 5 photos of the inside as well as new ones.

Try it out

Cheers... Keep em waxed.......... Ned


----------



## b16duv

Hi,

Can't comment on the layout as I have a niesmann bischoff arto, but to answer a couple of points: -

1. don't know
2. Personal view is shower space is essential. I'm down to 20 stone now, but a seperate shower is an absolute must have - no water getting trailed through the van. Nothing worse than standing on a wet floor with socks on!
3. If over 3.5tonne, speed limits for 3.5 - 7.5 tonnes apply. In the Uk, that's 50 mph single carriageway, 60 mph dual carriageway, 70 mph motorway and 50/60/60 when towing. Driving licence for Category C1 (+E if towing). Practically, you can drive at the car speed limits as no one will know..........
4. Length is not an issue really. Mine is 6.4 metres long, last ferry dover calais was £29.20 return. The width will beat you before the length does.
5. Cab Door. I would NEVER under ANY CIRCUMSTANCES have a cab door. You lose all the front end rigidity in the body and it rattles and bangs on just about any road surface, as well as being a water ingress issue. You soon get used to using the habitation door and even when it's on the UK offside, isn't a problem AT ALL. Anyone with problems only using a hab door must have a major disability or a total lack of common sense. I've done 24000 miles in mine in 2 years and have never ever found a need for a drivers (or passengers) door.

hope this helps

David

ps look at Niesmann Bischoff Arto's they are great!


----------



## ardgour

We have the 644 with rear lounge rather than the fixed double bed and are delighted with it. 
Length - we have found that 7m is more of a magic cut off point than 6m so the length is no problem
Shower - I presume the 644 has the same swing wall arrangement as ours. I did have reservations about this at first as I wanted a big seperate shower but in practice it works fine. Just 2 tips, check that you can swing the wall while standing in the bathroom with the door closed (some of more ample proportions might find it scrapes past their tum) and if you do buy it get a wooden duckboard to put in the base of the shower tray so you don't get damp feet when using the bathroom.
We carry 2 folding bikes in the half garage at the back and with a rear bed you should have even more storage space
Door - no problem, just get out of the seat and the habitation door is right behind you
hope that helps
Chris


----------



## Bob45

We have the 655 and love it. It was the layout we selected from viewing/researching many in magazines, exhibitions, dealers and the internet. We inported it from Germany found on mobile.de.
We hired a shorter one the year before to test M/Hs out and opted for ours - 6.66.
We toured France this our first year and did 3500 miles and never had a problem.
We also turned down a 655 without a drivers door. I find it useful when filling up at petrol stations and from a safety point of view I would always want another exit. M/H can turn over, other people can park so close you can't open the door etc.
Bob


----------



## peterthebruce

*Thanks for the tips*

Thanks for the wide range of advice. It's good to know that there is so much practical expertise out there. I am interested in the 6m issue particularly as it opens up a wider range of vehicles. We do not have a problem with space at home as our drive won't fit even a small motorhome! So it will be stored at the farm where we store our caravan. Also interesting viewpoints on whether a driver door is needed or not. I do appreciate the time you people have taken to reply. Thanks again.


----------



## citroennut

hi ptb,
cannot comment on whether needed or not, that would be down to personal preference. both my 'vans have had one and i do use it. especially at filling stations. i suppose it depends how far back the hab door is, if right behind the driver/passenger seat then not as much of a problem as one 2m further back. the other point is that a drivers door doesn't need the step to be put out. having said that this one is higher up than the last. as previously stated if lhd it gives you the choice which side to get out of. the drivers door is usually only used at filling stations as at other times family all getting out and usually picking something up before leaving, so all leave through the one door.
buy a 680 instead of a 644, same layout but they don't bang and rattle about with a drivers door. must be the better chassis and suspension 8) :roll: :lol: 

cheers
simon


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Hi there

We spent months looking at the sames things you are.

We settled on a 644, as it gave us three double bed options, but have converted the U shaped lounge into a perm double bed c/w mattress.

The double bed over the cab is now used for storage using cut out foam.

As for the door, its one less security issue. We have planned escape routes and the normal baseball bat / hammer for breaking galss to get out in an emergency etc

No probs with parking or size.

For us it suits our needs but all of us our different so what suits us may not suit you.

PM if you want any further data.


----------



## Damchief

We have a 644 with the rear lounge/front dinette and it's perfect. Six berth and six seatbelts. If the weathers poor you can send the kids to the rear lounge while you cook or lounge at the front. It still has a huge boot underneath the rear lounge. Just watch out for water ingress where the mouldings curve down near the front and rot behind the rear bumper. I've just had mine to Hambiltons to have the van resealed/rot repaired at the rear at a cost of 2500 pounds. Mine's a 1998 model.


----------



## peterthebruce

*Thanks*

Thanks again for your replies - very useful. I am worried about possible damp and rot as I have had enough of that with various caravans!


----------



## penny

Hi we have a 534 1990 and are very happy with it, the shower is very nice and very usable on long holidays. the only thing is lack of an oven for us and we solved this by buying a remoska which is brilliant at home as well. the layout works very well for us, we are both big people over 15 stones, and we don't feel cramped in the 534, we use the overcab bed and find it very comfortable.


----------



## JeanLuc

Be a little cautious when reviewing people's comments on layout. Unfortunately, Hymer have used the same model designation over the years to apply to different layouts. So for example, a recent B644 will have a rear transverse fixed double bed over a garage, but earlier ones had a rear lounge that converts into a double bed - no garage. What people have said may not relate to what you re looking at.

Having said that, ours is a B630 with a rear fixed bed over garage and at 6.4 metres is pretty easy to handle anywhere. (It's like a slightly shorter version of the B644 but on a Merc RWD chassis.) We like the fact that there is in effect, a bedroom at the back that is permanently made up. A lot of people would find this a poor use of space and I can see their point of view where families are concerned. In our case it's just the two of us most of the time.

Our shower room has a swing wall and is used a lot. We prefer small CS sites and Aires abroad, so often do not have / use site facilities. The swing-wall works really well. It just needs a wipe down after use and is cleverly designed so all drips are caught and drained to the waste tank - even when you open the shower room door.

Regarding driver's door, ours has one and I find it very useful when filling up and pitching (don't have to put out the step whilst positioning ramps and backing on to them etc.) I think its value also depends on whether you choose RHD or LHD like ours. Also important in my view to have a door that opens on the UK nearside in case of emergencies on a busy road. I fully accept the point about structural rigidity, but we don't experience excessive rattle. We did once get some water ingress at the top during a 'tropical' downpour and thunderstorm in Montepulciano, but I have 'pulled in' the lock plate since then and it has not happened again.

Finally, I would not worry too much about different speed restrictions between <3.5 tonnes and >3.5 tonnes. We seldom want to travel above the limits for ours (3.8 tonnes). I think the whole joy of motorhoming is to relax and take your time. And once you start pushing above 55-60 mph consistently, the diesel goes through at an alarming rate!

Good luck with the search.


----------

